# Lava lamp blanks



## Airbear77 (Feb 6, 2014)

Does anyone have any idea who manufactures the "Lava Lamp" blanks that woodcraft sells and what type of material it is? Thank you.


----------



## flyitfast (Feb 6, 2014)

Try El Mostro, a member and vendor on IAP.
Look in the Vendor Catalogs and Vendor Forums for his products.
gordon


----------



## Airbear77 (Feb 6, 2014)

Gordon, I think you are right. Thank you!


----------



## The Penguin (Feb 6, 2014)

El Mostro is the maker.

I'm certain he uses Alumilite to make them.


----------



## beck3906 (Feb 6, 2014)

Better yet, see them here.


MuttBlanks.com - MuttBlanks

Brooks and El Mostro....gotta love 'em.


----------

